# MAC trade test



## Marvelle (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I have a trade test with MAC this coming Tuesday and was wondering if anyone had any little bits of advice for me or any must dos? I'm pretty confident because by the sounds of things its what I do on a daily basis anyways (I already work on a counter) but I just wondered if any insiders had anything I MUST MUST do 

Thanks guys!


----------

